# Interesting find in the handlebars of my Columbia.



## Craig Johnson (Feb 4, 2014)

I was putting my bicycles back together after the MVPA Convention in Portland Oregon 2013. I take them apart for safer travel. I have a pair of N.O.S. grips on the woman's Columbia and they are loose. Pulled them off and found a rolled up pack of Camels in there. Not sure if they are war time dated or not. For a brief moment I was hoping there would be money in there and not just garbage. Oh well.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 4, 2014)

If it's old, someone will buy that off e-bay!!!
They may be marked comissary from on base....


----------

